#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ σε τμήμα κτηρίου

## ps.arch

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,
Είμαι νέα ενεργειακή επιθεωρήτρια και μου έχει τύχει περίπτωση στην οποία εξετάζω ουσιαστικά το μισό κτίριο(είναι χωρισμένο με οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία) το οποίο περιλαμβάνει: ισόγεια κατοικία (Ι1), και υπόγειο (Υ1) στην άδεια, το οποίο σήμερα είναι ημι-υπόγειο με αλλαγή χρήσης και πρακτικά χωρίς θέρμανση, καθώς και λεβητοστάσιο και γκαράζ. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιους από τους χώρους του υπογείου θα πρέπει να υπολογίσω στο ΠΕΑ. Εφόσον ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για τμήμα κτιρίου, μήπως δε θα πρέπει να ασχοληθώ με τους μη θερμαινόμενους χώρους (λεβητοστάσιο και γκαράζ); Επίσης εφόσον είναι μία ιδιοκτησία βγαίνει ένα πιστοποιητικό για υπόγειο και ισόγειο, σωστά; Υποθέτω ότι το τμήμα υπογείου το οποίο έχει κύρια χρήση θα πρέπει να υπολογιστεί.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν κατάλαβα αν υπάρχουν ή όχι οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες στο κτήριο ή είναι μονοκατοικία.
Τμήμα κτηρίου θα εξετάσεις αν έχεις οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα εξετάσεις τον αυτοτελή χώρο κύριας χρήσης. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι θερμαινόμενος ή όχι, σημασία έχει ότι πρέπει να θερμαίνεται.

----------


## ps.arch

Το κτίριο είναι χωρισμένο με οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία σε δύο τμήματα. Στο κομμάτι του ιδιοκτήτη που έχει ζητήσει πιστοποιητικό περιλαμβάνονται το ισόγειο διαμέρισμα και οι υπόγειοι χώροι που περιέγραψα παραπάνω.

----------


## Xάρης

Λες το κτήριο είναι χωρισμένο *ΜΕ* οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία.
Αυτό το "με" δεν καταλαβαίνω.

Στο κτήριο υπάρχουν οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες ή είναι μία, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει σύσταση οριζοντίου, άρα πρόκειται για μονοκατοικία.

----------


## ps.arch

Δύο είναι οι ιδιοκτησίες :Χαρούμενος: .
(Εννοώ χωρισμένο με σύσταση οριζοντίου)

----------


## Xάρης

Οπότε έχεις να εξετάσεις μία οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία. Ή αλλιώς ένα διαμέρισμα.
Το διαμέρισμα αυτό αναπτύσσεται (αν κατάλαβα καλά) σε δύο στάθμες που επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους.
Μία ισόγεια στάθμη και μία υπόγεια όπου έχουμε μία αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης από χώρο βοηθητικής χρήσης σε χώρο κύριας χρήσης και ξεμπάζωμα. 
Το λεβητοστάσιο είναι κοινόχρηστο της οικοδομής ή του διαμερίσματος; Επικοινωνεί με εσωτερική πόρτα με το διαμέρισμα;
Ο κλειστός χώρος στάθμευσης είναι κοινόχρηστος και το διαμέρισμα έχει την αποκλειστική χρήση; Είναι παρακολούθημα της οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας που εξετάζουμε; Έχει πόρτα που επικοινωνεί με το διαμέρισμα;

----------


## ps.arch

Το υπόγειο δεν επικοινωνεί με το ισόγειο. Είναι ανεξάρτητο διαμέρισμα και μάλιστα χωρίς θέρμανση. Ούτε το λεβητοστάσιο επικοινωνεί. Ούτε το γκαράζ. Όλα έχουν ξεχωριστές εισόδους, δεν είναι κοινόχρησοι χώροι και ανήκουν στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη, δηλαδή στο διαμέρισμα του ισογείου. Τίποτα δεν είναι σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο.  Οι δύο ιδιοκτησίες είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητες. Και το λεβητοστάσιο εξυπηρετεί μόνο το διαμέρισμα του ισογείου το Ι1. Τόσο απλά!

----------


## Xάρης

Το αν υπάρχει εγκατάσταση θέρμανσης δεν μας απασχολεί. Η χρήση μας ενδιαφέρει.
Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω το διαμέρισμα του υπογείου δεν έχει χιλιοστά αλλά αποτελεί αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία. Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη με το διαμέρισμα του ισογείου. Το ΠΕΑ αφορά το ακίνητο και όχι τον ιδιοκτήτη.

Δεν μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά, πρέπει να το κοιτάξω, αλλά νομίζω ότι το διαμέρισμα του υπογείου χρειάζεται ξεχωριστό ΠΕΑ από το διαμέρισμα του ισογείου.

----------


## ps.arch

Από τι ακριβώς εξαρτάται αυτό; Για να είμαστε σίγουροι.

----------


## ps.arch

Υποθέτω ότι λογικά έτσι θα πρέπει να γίνει. Και εφόσον κάνω διαφορετικό ΠΕΑ για τις δύο ιδιοκτησίες τα τετραγωνικά των βοηθητικών χώρων θα τα υπολογίσω ή όχι ως ΜΘΧ; Και θα μπουν στη συνολική επιφάνεια ή όχι; Φαντάζομαι πως όχι αλλά θα ήθελα και την άποψή σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Στην §1 του άρθρου 2 του Ν.3661/2008 γράφει:
"...Ο όρος «κτίριο» μπορεί να αφορά το κτίριο στο σύνολό του ή σε τμήματα αυτού, τα οποία έχουν μελετηθεί *ή έχουν τροποποιηθεί για να χρησιμοποιούνται χωριστά*."
Άρα, δύο ΠΕΑ για κάθε τμήμα κτηρίου που έχει τροποποιηθεί για να χρησιμοποιείται χωριστά.
Άλλη κατοικία δεν είναι το ισόγειο κι άλλη ανεξάρτητη δεν είναι το αυθαίρετο υπόγειο;

Σύμφωνα με την §2.2 της ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701-1/2010 Β' Έκδοση:
 "δευτερεύοντες βοηθητικοί χώροι που *δεν* θερμαίνονται και που συνδέονται λειτουργικά με μια θερμική ζώνη (π.χ. αποθηκευτικός χώρος εντός διαμερίσματος, ψευδοροφή που διαχωρίζεται από το θερμαινόμενο χώρο με δομικό στοιχείο που δεν είναι θερμομονωμένο) λαμβάνονται ως τμήμα της θερμικής ζώνης."
Στην περίπτωσή σου όμως το λεβητοστάσιο και ο χώρος στάθμευσης, είναι μεν δευτερεύοντες χώροι, μη θερμαινόμενοι, δεν συνδέονται όμως λειτουργικά με τον θερμαινόμενο χώρο της κατοικίας.
Άρα δεν θα προσμετρηθούν.

Επίσης, στην §13 του άρθρου 2 του Ν.3661/2008 δίνεται ο ορισμός της συνολικής επιφάνειας κτηρίου/τμήματος κτηρίου:
"Τα συνολικά τετραγωνικά μέτρα της οικοδομής, όπως αυτά *προσμετρώνται στο συντελεστή δόμησης* κατά το Γενικό Οικοδομικό Κανονισμό και καταγράφονται στο φύλλο της οικοδομικής άδειας."

----------


## ps.arch

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Ήσουν απόλυτα κατατοπιστικός!

----------


## nickvog

Καλησπερα δεν γνωριζω αν υπαρχει καποια αλλη σχετικη αναρτηση αλλα εχω την παρακατω περιπτωση:

*ΠΕΑ για συμβολαιογραφικη πραξη αγοραπωλησιας*

Θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας για το παρακατω θεμα που αφορα συμβολαιογραφικη πραξη αγοραπωλησιας και ΠΕΑ.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι 

Κάθε συμβολαιογράφος για την κατάρτιση πράξεως αγοραπωλησίας ακινήτου υποχρεούται να μνημονεύσει στο συμβόλαιο τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου του ΠΕΑ και να επισυνάψει σε αυτό επίσημο αντίγραφο του ΠΕΑ. 

Εχω αγορασει προσφατα σπίτι και έχω κανει συμβολαιο. Την επομενη εβδομαδα θα κανουμε πρωτοκολλο παραδοσης παραλαβης καθως εκκρεμουσαν ορισμενες εργασιες για την αποπερατωση. Στο συμβολαιο το διαμερισμα αναφεροταν ως μη αποπερατωμενο.

Η συμβολαιογραφος αναφερει πως θα πρεπει ο πωλητης εργολαβος να προσκομισει ΠΕΑ που να αφορα το σπιτι διαμερισμα.

Ο πωλητης εργολαβος αναφερει πως υπαρχει ΠΕΑ διαθεσιμο για ολο το κτιριο (5οροφη οικοδομη με 5 οροφοδιαμερισματα ομοια μεταξυ τους) και πως δεν απαιτειται ξεχωριστο ΠΕΑ για καθε διαμερισμα. Οτι μπορει δηλαδη να χρησιμοποιηθει αυτο του κτιριου. Το οποιο το εχω δει και το εχω ελεγξει και ειναι ΟΚ. Και το οποιο εχει εκδοθει σε ημερομηνια πριν το συμβολαιο αγοραπωλησιας.

Τι ισχυει σε μια τετοια περιπτωση?

Αρκει το ΠΕΑ του κτιριου και μπορει να μνημονευτει αυτό ή απαιτειται συγκεκριμενα για το διαμερισμα?

Επίσης μελλοντικα, αν τωρα ειμαστε ΟΚ με το ΠΕΑ του κτιριου, εγω ειμαι καλυμμενος για καθε περιπτωση ή μπορει να απαιτηθει εκδοση ξεχωριστου ΠΕΑ για το διαμερισμα μονο?

----------

